# Neb super caps hybrid lithium battery



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Why isnt anyone talking about these batterys? The specs are increadable 10c continuous 25c burst discharge and a 5000 cycle life. Ok there a little pricy i admit, but still cheaper than a123 packs.
Im thinking a123 knock offs, what do you think?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Nothing you post is impressive for supercaps. The real question is what's the $/ah?


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Go look for youre self!
http://www.electriccarpartscompany....-Lithium-Batteries-br-Model-neb-45_p_258.html


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

So ~$2/ah...I suppose they would be useful on the drag strip, or other applications where extra power is more important than extra range.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well its about the equivalent of the a123 pouch cells, but with the conveniance of the prismatic cells. What i find it interesting for is if you cant afford a large pack you can built a 12kw pack but with all the power you would need for performance, and be able to add cells later on if more range is needed


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

And if you buy over 60 cells the price comes to $1.80 ah not to far from the $1.50 ah of the calb ca series cells


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

crashedup said:


> Why isnt anyone talking about these batterys? The specs are increadable 10c continuous 25c burst discharge and a 5000 cycle life. Ok there a little pricy i admit, but still cheaper than a123 packs.
> Im thinking a123 knock offs, what do you think?


 Hobby Lipo blows that out of the water!


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Except the cycle life of lipo is at best 1000 
The cycle life of these are 5000! and temperature discharge is way better!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Calb greys are nowhere near $1.50/ah...that's headway territory.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont know where you buy your calb cells but look
http://blog.evtv.me/store/proddetail.php?prod=ca100fi


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Have you ever watched the show? Jack has the world's only high price guarranty. If you can find it for more anywhere else, he'll match it.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

As Ziggythewiz said, If you find a higher price, he'll match it.
He's also including the price of the straps, nordlock washers, and bolts at his higher prices too.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

So youre saying his prices are not good? What do the calib ca series cell go for then?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

HE says his prices are not good. I'd say they're ridiculous. I think typical is around $1.25-1.30/AH. I got mine cheaper through Don Blazer.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

And how much cheaper would that be?
Anyways getting a little of subject, what i wanted to know is if anyone here has these and maybe knows where to get them cheaper?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Nothing you post is impressive for supercaps. The real question is what's the $/ah?


Sure you do not mean $/wh cost? Amp Hours is incomplete and a bit meaningless. However the battery in question is $1.67/wh which is outrageous. The specific energy is just OK @ 96 wh/Kg


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sunking said:


> Sure you do not mean $/wh cost? Amp Hours is incomplete and a bit meaningless. However the battery in question is $1.67/wh which is outrageous. The specific energy is just OK @ 96 wh/Kg


Nope. I mean $/ah, because that is how LiFePO4 is priced by most vendors. Every cell is 3.2V nominal, so there's no need to throw that into the comparison.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmm, the first google search page they appeared also sells:

http://www.electriccarpartscompany....-22-Lbs-10-Kg-br-ECP-EV-Controller_p_231.html

Hmmm. And another hmmmm.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Wow! Almost as much as a Soliton!


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ecp, is that any good? Never heard of them


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

crashedup said:


> Ecp, is that any good? Never heard of them


That's because they haven't killed anyone...that lived to tell about it.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

crashedup said:


> Ecp, is that any good? Never heard of them


Do a forum search for PZigouras.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

read this (entirely)
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55160

and this:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64282

and look at pictures here:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...truely-pzgouraz-engineering-marvel-64673.html

and this:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67203


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

crashedup said:


> The specs are *incredible* 10c continuous 25c burst discharge and a 5000 cycle life.


I think you bet just first! 

My headway 38120S cell are rated 10C continous and they can be discharge at 25C for few second, but that don't mean they are extraordinary. I barely obtained 125 Kw from a 300 lbs battery pack.
The only way to know if these cell are better (I doubt) is to test it.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the calb ca series cells wich are suposedly the best ones out there for us diy ers ( in jack richards, from ev tv eyes anyways) and there at 94wh/kg. so these cells at 96wh/kg but with better cycle life and higher c discharge rating the differance in price is justified, i find


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

crashedup said:


> Well the calb ca series cells wich are suposedly the best ones out there for us diy ers ( in jack richards, from ev tv eyes anyways) and there at 94wh/kg. so these cells at 96wh/kg but with better cycle life and higher c discharge rating the differance in price is justified, i find


"Best" is subjective. It depends on what you need. Do you want longer range? Lighter weight? Higher power? Ease of installation? 

That being said I am intrigued by these but sales specs can range from slightly conservative, optimistic, to down right lies. The only way to know is to test them. With my one experience with Electric Car Company I won't give them any money again but if someone else wants to buy a couple and let us know how they work I would love to hear the results!  Maybe some can get Jack to test them.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Jack's already tested a number of them, and many of us have CA cells.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont think jack has tested these before! (talking about the Neb supercaps) 
Let me know if im wrong! 
Ill email him to see if hes curious lol


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

No, just the CALBs. Jack doesn't have the means to test to 25C, and he wouldn't have the interest to test 5000 cycles.

Maybe if you sent a few with a fresh wrench to the dude with the Darwin aspirations (did 20C with a CALB) and give a few to the English guy for cycle life tests...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

25C test at what Ah capacity?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

These are 45AH


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Jack's already tested a number of them, and many of us have CA cells.


I was referring to the Neb super caps.


----------

